

How our engineering environments are killing diversity (and how we can fix it) - doppel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNke_4WOWAU

======
makaimc
My favorite part of Kate's talk is that she not only gives stories that
illustrate the issues, but also that she gives specific tangible advice for
steps we can take to get closer to solving the problems. Definitely worth a
watch.

